# Kitten always in my face at night!



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

I just brought home a male kitten about a week ago, and he's around 13wks old. He has gotten VERY attached to me and is extremely affectionate, which I love. 

However, I'm having a really hard time sleeping with him because of his behavior: He is ALWAYS right in my FACE. He lightly places his front paws on my face, and if I let him, he lays directly on my face. I'm always having to push him away and he's constantly waking me up. I've tried hissing at him, scolding him, tossing him off the bed, etc. but he always repeats the behavior. 

I feel bad because I know that it's just his way of being cuddly, but it's driving me crazy! I really want to make it work, because I would love to sleep peacefully with my kitty..if I locked him out he would just cry and cry. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kittens sleep snuggled right up against their mother and littermates, that is all he is trying to do with you.

I had a kitten I had to bottle feed and he would sleep on my neck. That was okay...until he got heavier and would compress my neck (veins and windpipe). I would gently move him to behind my neck/head. I don't want to sleep with my face in cat fur. 

Just be gently perisitent and he will eventually learn where it is acceptable for him to sleep with you.
Heidi


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

Funny, I was just going to post a new thread on this topic! My Ignatius lays on my neck at night. This was so cute when he weighed less than 2 pounds! Now he is 7 pounds (and growing), and I am seriously getting worried about being smothered at night! 8O That would be bad! I love him being so cuddly so I have never done anything about it, I just let him stay there. But it sounds like I need to start moving him when he does that.


----------



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, that definitely makes sense..

Part of the issue is that I'm kind of allergic to him, but only if he scratches my skin or I touch my eyes after I pet him. Sometimes he kneads my face/neck area when he's trying to get close to me at night and his claws will graze my skin, which makes me super-itchy. 

For now I will just get some Benadryl cream and keep moving him at night until he gets the hint.

Thanks for your comments!

Sarah


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Can you put a small cat bed near your pillow, he may like to sleep in that. Also...clip his nails to prevent scratching when he kneads you...


----------



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

Cat bed..good idea.
If that worked, I wonder what would happen if I took it away later on..(I am very pro-snuggling


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

> Just be gently perisitent and he will eventually learn where it is acceptable for him to sleep with you.
> Heidi


Really ??? Ill get my two YEAR old kittens to read this .... Garfield nearly drove me nuts last night ...and hubby says he tries to move her then I moan and grumble in my sleep that he musnt  

The horror kittens BTW were nursed by mommy until they were 5 months old in the lap of luxury in my home ..... so they were in no way deprived of love by mommy or me , or uncle freddy and auntie magic!!!!

They are a pair of little hellions :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

hehe, I have a 13 yr old cat who refuses to sleep anywhere except where she wants to, and usually where she wants to sleep is right by my head. If I move her too much she gets upset with me and will walk off only to come back later when I'm sleeping and have no say in the matter!
At least she no longer sleeps _on_ my head.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I have recently trained Levi to sleep on my head. I love snuggling my face into his belly in the middle of the night  .


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

If I sleep in my lounge Chair dusty like to either sleep between my legs where the blanket makes a sort of hammock or she will snuggle up in my elbow and paw at me to wrap my arm around here. She does the same thing in bed she tends to stay away from my face but will curl up against my head occasionally. Im going bald so I guess she likes the heat my head gives off in the winter lol


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just last nigtht my hubby complained that Mango has taken way his hugging privilages at night because Mango sleeps inbetween us with his back to my hubby and his paws on my UPPER chest :lol: and his head on my face. He accused me of not caring, which I don't, I would rather Mango hug on me!  I love to snugle my face up to him. I look forward to every night sleeping with Mango. BUT, when my hubby starts snoring REALLY loud, Mango high tails it out of the bed and sleeps in his bed on the floor!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

He's still just a baby and wants to be as close and warm as possible. You could try a hot water bottle, wrapped in a towel, in a more desired location-like the crook of your arm.  
If you don't already, keep his nails clipped. Kittens have those razor sharp little claws! It will make his kneeding on you face far more pleasant.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Can you put a small cat bed near your pillow, he may like to sleep in that.


This worked for us  Pepper was constantly waking up my daughter at night, but she does it much less since we put a cat bed next to the pillow.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam used to sleep flopped next to me on the bed. Most of the time he was still in the same spot when i woke up in the morning.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

RockMyAllStars said:


> I just brought home a male kitten about a week ago, and he's around 13wks old. He has gotten VERY attached to me and is extremely affectionate, which I love.
> 
> However, I'm having a really hard time sleeping with him because of his behavior: He is ALWAYS right in my FACE. He lightly places his front paws on my face, and if I let him, he lays directly on my face. I'm always having to push him away and he's constantly waking me up. I've tried hissing at him, scolding him, tossing him off the bed, etc. but he always repeats the behavior.
> 
> ...


My 3 year old orange tabby aka Tiger sleeps with his head stuck on my neck, he is 13 pounds (huge cat but not fat!), I don't think he is ever going to quit lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hypertweeky...this thread is a year old and the OP hasn't been back since that timeframe....


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Hypertweeky...this thread is a year old and the OP hasn't been back since that timeframe....


  sorry! :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Almost a year later and I have my angel Arianwen who sleeps snuggled against me and keeps me warm, sometimes purring me to sleep. :luv


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> Almost a year later and I have my angel Arianwen who sleeps snuggled against me and keeps me warm, sometimes purring me to sleep. :luv


----------

